# Tutoring English in China?



## Hejie023 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am a 20 yr old Chinese Canadian who's going to China for 4 months (may-aug) to visit family in Chang Chun, Jilin. My parents are giving me 5000RMB for my trip and that I would have to find a source of income if I needed any more cash. My mother suggested that I should teach English, however I have not yet finished my bachelor's and I also lack certification. I've been sending my CV to ads from various sites and so far 3 of them have replied back to me (none are very prospective, though).

I have heard that many families in China are looking for English Tutors for their children and many are willing to overlook the fact that I lack certification. I have some tutoring experience and I am pretty good with children. I understand that I lack the experience/skills to teach English at a College level, but I can definitely assist kids learn basic conversational English. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how I can go about finding students.
Thank you!


----------



## tpr007 (Apr 12, 2014)

You can do an online TEFL course in quite a short space of time. This will allow you to say you're qualified to a certain extent.

Also, try speaking to Ping Wang of Buckland schools (google her?) as I know that as a company they help people who don't have a degree.

I don't think you'll struggle to find work as a tutor but you will probably be breaching your visa and therefore must be very careful


----------



## Jeremylin (May 8, 2014)

Not easy to do jobs part time while an expat in China


----------

